# BLACK BEAN/CORN/TOMATO SALSA



## NorthernWinos (Sep 10, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention.....Scoured the Web looking for a recipe for Black Bean/Corn/Tomato Salsa. Found lots of recipes for fresh but none that you could can for later use....


Used a recipe from the Extension service for salsa and added the corn and beans and my favorite spices.









~~~~~~~~~~~~BLACK BEAN/CORN/TOMATO SALSA~~~~~~~~~~~~~


7 QTS. ROMA TOMATOES [peeled, cored and coarsely chopped]
4 CUPS RED AND GREEN BELL PEPPERS
5 CUPS CHOPPED ONIONS
3 HEADS GARLIC MINCED
10 HOT PEPPERS [to your taste]
4 CUPS COOKED CORN KERNELS [drained]
3 15 oz CANS BLACK BEANS [rinsed and drained]
2 CUPS VINEGAR
2 12 oz CANS TOMATO PASTE [whisked together with the vinegar]


Bring vegetables to boil and simmer for 10 minutes, stirring frequently.


ADD:
2 T GROUND CORIANDER
2 T GROUND CUMIN
1 1/2 T GROUND CHIPOTLE POWDER [or to taste]
2 T SALT
1 T BLACK PEPPER


Simmerfor 20 minutes, stirring frequently. Ladle into hot jars with slotted spoon. Wipe jar rim, top with hot lids and rings. Process for 15 minutes.


YIELD: 20 PINTS


----------



## scotty (Sep 10, 2007)

mmmmm


----------



## SB Ranch (Sep 10, 2007)

I think making stuff from scratch is so cool! The only thing folks around here make are complications... Not really. My Gay neighbor Ted cooks me dinner every once in a while, I think he likes me. The Jewish lady at the end of the street makes brownies when it's voting time. The Bolivians cross the street make messes of inconceivable magnitude. As you can see making wine is my way of coping with the neighbors.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 10, 2007)

SBRanch said:


> I think making stuff from scratch is so cool! The only thing folks around here make are complications... Not really. My Gay neighbor Ted cooks me dinner every once in a while, I think he likes me. The Jewish lady at the end of the street makes brownies when it's voting time. The Bolivians cross the street make messes of inconceivable magnitude. As you can see making wine is my way of coping with the neighbors.




Keep making wine!!!! Drink a few too....


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 10, 2007)

SBRanch said:


> I think making stuff from scratch is so cool! The only thing folks around here make are complications... Not really. My Gay neighbor Ted cooks me dinner every once in a while, I think he likes me. The Jewish lady at the end of the street makes brownies when it's voting time. The Bolivians cross the street make messes of inconceivable magnitude. As you can see making wine is my way of coping with the neighbors.


Oh man! I am so jealous! I could stand to meet your neighbors! A couple of years ago a neighbor called to see if I had any Tabasco sauce, and could she have a few drops. She told me, "I didn't know if anyone around here would have Tabasco sauce, but I did know if anyone on the street had it, it would be you."


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2007)

This Salsa is so good...it keeps disappearing....
Mixed up another batch today....











Running out of tomatoes out there..as well as jars and shelf space....time to play another game.


----------

